# It just went right.



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

So, for most of this season, I have been helping others and just watching deer. I have not seen any mature trophy bucks up to this point.

I had been watching several deer that probably should be taken from the herd. So, Saturday night, I decided if a particular 3 pt. came in and gave me the perfect shot.....I would take him. 

Well, I had a 7 pt, and a spike for about a half an hour and then the 3 pt walked in. He went to the perfect spot (hand corn) and stood at a perfect angle. I drew without being detected and shot a pretty arrow.

The buck ran about 90 yards and died in sight of the stand. He is nothing antler wise and just a bit over a hundred pounds. But when things go just the way you plan and visualize them....it just feels darn good.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deal!! Congrats on a fine bow kill buck!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

To me, anything you take with a stick and a string is a well earned trophy. Good job


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats, nice shot


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Man look at that blood trail! Congrats on the buck and with a trad too boot!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice shot.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. Don't know why the pic posted upside down


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

Some tender vittles there buddy.

TH


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice BUT when I saw your post I was thinking it was a video of the girls, what they been killing???...WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, the girls have kind of grown up on me. The older one Destiny, has moved out and is working full time, plus has a very active social life.

Kelby, is full time at U of Houston, substitue teaching, and also social. 

They go with me a few times a year, but I sure miss the days when I had two huntin buddies.

DJ was the first to limit on a hunt with about 40 of our friends this year and KJ killed pigs down at double L in Aug. No deer for them yet, as they have not been to the lease..except to help set up.

I will post up a couple of pics in a minute.

Thanks for asking about them. 

Mark


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

hey man , great kill on the buck, I am watching a 3 point as well from one of my other tree stands I have had him walk in 2x's and both times he will not set up right on the angle. so I wont take the shot. but I agree with the other comments, any animal taken with a longbow, or recurve, or hill style bow is a hell of kill. Its not near as easy as some might make it out to be or think it is. Great job.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Great job bro!!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

nicely done


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean on loosing your hunting partners, mine were boys BUT its all the same....WW


----------

